# Altima '98 parking current consumption



## tarodady (Feb 20, 2005)

I have the problem that if I leave my Altima '98 parked for 3 weeks or so, it won't start anymore. I've changed the battery, didn't help.
Now I measured the current flowing from the battery when the car is parked. I expected a few mA for the clock in the radio. But I measure 70mA. Plucking the fuses one by one I found that if I pluck the fuse "Ignition Switch" which is located in the fuse panel right next to the battery, the current drops to 3mA, which would be fine. Also if I pluck the fuse "Ignition Signal" located on the fuse panel in the leg room of the driver the current drops from the 70mA to 3mA.
Also if I turn the ignition switch half way from the park position to the next position, the current goes away...

My question now: is this kind of current normal (do you see that on your car) and if not, what part might be consuming the current?

Thanks for any help! :crazy:


----------

